# 4.16.6 compile error .. "certs/x509_certificate_list"

## Goshanecr

Good day, Friends!

I'm update system and start a migrating from 4.6.0 to 4.16.6 kernel. And on compiling kernel I get error.

I do:

 rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-4.16.6-gentoo /usr/src/linux

cp /usr/src/linux-4.6.0-gentoo/.config  /usr/src/linux/

cd /usr/src && make silentoldconfig

make

```
localhost /usr/src/linux # make

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_64.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_common.o

  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

  CHK     include/generated/bounds.h

  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s

  CHK     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/sortextable

  HOSTCC  scripts/asn1_compiler

  HOSTCC  scripts/extract-cert

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  AR      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/init_task.o

  AR      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  AR      usr/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/entry_32.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/thunk_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/syscall_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/common.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o

  LDS     arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/note.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/sigreturn.o

  VDSO    arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso2c

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.c

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.o

  AR      arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vsyscall/vsyscall_gtod.o

  AR      arch/x86/entry/vsyscall/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/entry/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/uncore.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/ibs.o

  AR      arch/x86/events/amd/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/bts.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/ds.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/knc.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/lbr.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/p4.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/p6.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/pt.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/uncore.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/uncore_nhmex.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/uncore_snb.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/uncore_snbep.o

  AR      arch/x86/events/intel/intel-uncore.o

  AR      arch/x86/events/intel/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/msr.o

  AR      arch/x86/events/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/signal.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/idt.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/x86_init.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irqinit.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/jump_label.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq_work.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/probe_roms.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/e820.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/kdebugfs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/alternative.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8253.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-nommu.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc_msr.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/io_delay.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/rtc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-iommu_table.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/resource.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/cstate.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic_common.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic_noop.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/vector.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/hw_nmi.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/io_apic.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/probe_32.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/apic/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/intel_cacheinfo.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/scattered.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/rdrand.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/match.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/bugs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/aperfmperf.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpuid-deps.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  MKCAP   arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/powerflags.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/intel.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/umc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/microcode.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cleanup.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perfctr-watchdog.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/init.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/bugs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/regset.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/signal.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/xstate.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/fpu/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/kprobes/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tls.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/step.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8237.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/reboot.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/msr.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpuid.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc_sync.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/trace_clock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/module.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/amd_nb.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/sysfb.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/perf_regs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/unwind_frame.o

  AR      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/head_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/head32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ebda.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/platform-quirks.o

  LDS     arch/x86/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pageattr.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/mmap.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pat.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pgtable.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/physaddr.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/setup_nx.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/tlb.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/cpu_entry_area.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pat_rbtree.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pgtable_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/iomap_32.o

  AR      arch/x86/mm/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/net/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/atom/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/ce4100/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/efi/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/geode/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/goldfish/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/intel/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/intel-mid/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/intel-quark/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/iris/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/olpc/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/scx200/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/sfi/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/ts5500/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/uv/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/platform/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/init.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/header.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/trampoline_32.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/stack.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/reboot.o

  PASYMS  arch/x86/realmode/rm/pasyms.h

  LDS     arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.lds

  LD      arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.elf

  RELOCS  arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.relocs

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rmpiggy.o

  AR      arch/x86/realmode/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl_binary.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/umh.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/task_work.o

  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/kthread.o

  CC      kernel/sys_ni.o

  CC      kernel/nsproxy.o

  CC      kernel/notifier.o

  CC      kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      kernel/cred.o

  CC      kernel/reboot.o

  CC      kernel/async.o

  CC      kernel/range.o

  CC      kernel/smpboot.o

  CC      kernel/ucount.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/groups.o

  CC      kernel/bpf/core.o

  AR      kernel/bpf/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/cgroup/cgroup.o

  CC      kernel/cgroup/stat.o

  CC      kernel/cgroup/namespace.o

  CC      kernel/cgroup/cgroup-v1.o

  AR      kernel/cgroup/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/events/core.o

  CC      kernel/events/ring_buffer.o

  CC      kernel/events/callchain.o

  CC      kernel/events/hw_breakpoint.o

  AR      kernel/events/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/irq/irqdesc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/handle.o

  CC      kernel/irq/manage.o

  CC      kernel/irq/spurious.o

  CC      kernel/irq/resend.o

  CC      kernel/irq/chip.o

  CC      kernel/irq/dummychip.o

  CC      kernel/irq/devres.o

  CC      kernel/irq/autoprobe.o

  CC      kernel/irq/irqdomain.o

  CC      kernel/irq/proc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/matrix.o

  AR      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  AR      kernel/livepatch/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/locking/mutex.o

  CC      kernel/locking/semaphore.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rwsem.o

  CC      kernel/locking/percpu-rwsem.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rtmutex.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rwsem-xadd.o

  AR      kernel/locking/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/qos.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  AR      kernel/power/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/printk/printk.o

  CC      kernel/printk/printk_safe.o

  AR      kernel/printk/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/update.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/sync.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/srcutiny.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/tiny.o

  AR      kernel/rcu/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched/core.o

  CC      kernel/sched/loadavg.o

  CC      kernel/sched/clock.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cputime.o

  CC      kernel/sched/idle_task.o

  CC      kernel/sched/fair.o

  CC      kernel/sched/rt.o

  CC      kernel/sched/deadline.o

  CC      kernel/sched/wait.o

  CC      kernel/sched/wait_bit.o

  CC      kernel/sched/swait.o

  CC      kernel/sched/completion.o

  CC      kernel/sched/idle.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cpufreq.o

  CC      kernel/sched/membarrier.o

  AR      kernel/sched/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/time/time.o

  CC      kernel/time/timer.o

  CC      kernel/time/hrtimer.o

  CC      kernel/time/timekeeping.o

  CC      kernel/time/ntp.o

  CC      kernel/time/clocksource.o

  CC      kernel/time/jiffies.o

  CC      kernel/time/timer_list.o

  CC      kernel/time/timeconv.o

  CC      kernel/time/timecounter.o

  CC      kernel/time/alarmtimer.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-timers.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-cpu-timers.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-clock.o

  CC      kernel/time/itimer.o

  CC      kernel/time/clockevents.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-common.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-broadcast.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-broadcast-hrtimer.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-oneshot.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-sched.o

  CC      kernel/time/timekeeping_debug.o

  AR      kernel/time/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      kernel/up.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  CC      kernel/module.o

  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

  CC      kernel/utsname.o

  CC      kernel/pid_namespace.o

  CC      kernel/seccomp.o

  CC      kernel/relay.o

  CC      kernel/utsname_sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/elfcore.o

  CC      kernel/irq_work.o

  CC      kernel/jump_label.o

  CC      kernel/memremap.o

  AR      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      certs/system_keyring.o

make[1]: *** No make rule for making targets «n», needed for «certs/x509_certificate_list».  Stop.

make: *** [Makefile:1060: certs] Error 2
```

And .config: pastebin

Where are my mistake?

----------

## Hu

```
3193   CONFIG_SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYS="n"
```

You specified that additional keys would be found in file n, but no such file exists.  Most likely, you should set this field to be empty, not the string n.

----------

## Goshanecr

Yes, thank you Hu!

I try to find incorrect option, but search it by keystroke "x509_certificate_list" in .config and nothing founds. 

Now kernel compiled successfully.

----------

